# Hiring a commercial roofing contractor



## Brandon (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a commercial building with 80 square that needs to be replaced. The person who sold me the building let it go and there are holes where you can see daylight. From what I can tell theres steel on the ceiling with gypsum panels that are crumbling where the bad leaks are. The roof is torch down. I want to hire someone who will do the job correctly and it will last. What would be the things to ask a contractor to make sure they know what they are doing and will do a quality job? I don't want to hire someone who will do a job that isn't going to last and I'm kind of nervous since I don't know much about these type of roofs.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

For 80 squares I would recommend a consultant. If its a Gypsum deck that is damage you have alot of work ahead of you. Where are you located I may be able to recommend someone.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Get your pocket book out, and be prepared. If it is a steel deck that has gyp or lightweight concrete over it, its going to be very costly to repair the deck let alone do the roofing.


----------



## Brandon (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm near Detroit.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Gypsum repairs are messy. I hate messing around with gypsum substrate repair. 


Is a consultant necessary? Well not to offend any consultants but a skilled roofing contractor can make logical recomendations too. 


When I meet with the customer I want to know a number of things before I can make a recomendation. First I want to know how long they want the new roof to last. Roofing systems are rated anywhere from 10-30 years, and as you can imagine the spec has a direct affect on the investment. 

There are numerous flat roofing options <--- click that link to learn about some of them. 

Also check out Hire Your Contractor to learn what you need to know about not getting scammed! 

Try Tiny (Tom) from Blissfield Maintenance. I am not sure if they service Detroit but know they are in Michigan. LOL big place, but best I can do. I also have spoken with him on many occasions and he knows what he's doing with flat work.


----------



## john dudley (Jun 9, 2012)

*Trusted contractors*

For that sort of job, it is best to hire reliable and trusted roofing contractors. Most preferably, hire commercial roofing experts. Consider replacing your entire roof with a suitable roofing material.

Questions you may want to ask a contractor is their experience and expertise, previous roofing projects, licenses and permits and range of services.


----------



## jnlroofing (Aug 29, 2012)

The single most important thing that you need to know before hiring a roofing contractor is to make sure they are licensed and bonded. DO ask for referrals for roofing contractors from your friends and neighbours, but ensure the contractor you hire is licensed and certified.


----------

